
How quitting email helped my company communicate better - mnalsky
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/11/09/quitting-email-helped-company-team-communicate-better/
======
sintaxi
I can't believe people are falling for this anti-email propaganda.

Comparing proprietary messaging systems to email is like comparing coke to
water. Coke tastes yummy but lets be honest, its has no redeeming value apart
from short-term satisfaction of a sugary drink. These proprietary messaging
systems are no different.

Email is an open platform owned and ran by nobody. After decades of tech
start-ups coming and going its one of the very few things we have been left
with that has provided actual value to society.

Reading this is like listening to the CEO of Red Bull tell me to drink less
water. Yeah, maybe I would be more productive if I drank Red Bull instead or
water but gawdamn, without water we would all die.

------
contingencies
Lame! 999th startup trying to jump on the anti-email bandwagon. Facts are:
email works, it's free, you can automate it, and it works in every language
with every device. If you can't manage your inbox, you're probably just
disorganized.

What kind of idiot would leave an established global system with these
properties for a rah-rah 2-bit startup 'solution'?

